# Western Indiana Hunt Club



## skippy (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi! I am looking to form a hunt club of around 5 people tops. The wife and I are wanting to step it up a notch this year. We live at Heritage Lake its west of Indy between Danville and Rockville. We are wanting to travel to new areas local and adjoining states. We do not hunt commercially just for excercise and food. We do ask that you are healthy enough to move well in the woods and pleasant to be around haha. If you are interested in joining forces and comparing strats with our newly formed Hunt Club please email [email protected] with your age and experiance level. We also need to know what days and times are best for you to hunt! You can also add your contact info on this site it would however become public,,,Thanks


----------



## skippy (Apr 10, 2013)

checking to see if my photo updated.


----------



## panofshrooms (Apr 7, 2013)

I live at heritage lake too lol


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Im interested. I live in Montgomery county.


----------

